# Extra Large Prawns



## PAULANDCLAIRE (Jun 5, 2006)

pLEASE HELP i HAVE FOUR EXTRA LARGE PRAWNS ABOUT 25CM EACH AND i HAVENT GOT A CLUE HOW TO COOK THEM . tHINKING OF PERHAPS THAI STYLE .
tHANKS
pAUL


----------



## pdswife (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Paul, ( sorry this is underlined.. for some reason I can't turn it off)


I'd saute them in butter and garlic with a little lemon juice and or white wine.

Welcome to the group.

smiles, T


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 5, 2006)

Similar to pdswife's idea, I'd split them down the middle, marinate in lemon juice, black pepper, and lots of minced garlic. Sprinkle with salt before sauteing in butter.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2006)

_We had some recently and they were prepared as if they were lobster, the shrimp were taken out of the shell leaving it in one piece, cooked in butter, over a high heat,then put back into the shell and served with, white wine,lemon juice, parsley,  Tobasco,dash of Worcestershire, crushed garlic all given a quick saute in more butter and served in a ramikin for you to pour over the shrimp..I had mine with rice cooked with sauteed onion and chicken broth, Dh picked parsly potatoes, both were wonderful_

_kadesma _


----------



## XeniA (Jun 6, 2006)

In the shell. A nice glug of olive oil in the pan, sliced ginger and garlic, throw in the prawns. Grind some pepper over the top if you like, and/or some red pepper flakes. Remove from the heat when the prawns are pink and have curled.

Pull off the shell (suck the juices off though!). Dip the meat into whatever oil remains. Yuuuuummmmmmm.

If you must marinate, don't do so for long. Can make the end product mushy instead of nicely crisp which seems so much fresher.

And if all else fails? Send 'em over here! I'd KILL for four 25-cm prawns!!


----------

